# .22 Auto



## drmajor (Mar 17, 2008)

.22 Auto- compare
Looking at Browning Buck Mark series-
1. Hunter
2. Contour 7.25"
3. Contour 5.5"

Will be used mostly for target practice and getting rid of squirrels.

Like these as they have top rail already mounted for a Red Dot.

Any opinions or concerns?

What ammo do you like for these?

Anybody got one FS?


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know much about the Buckmarks but just FYI the Ruger Mark III's come with the rail and are drilled and tapped.


----------



## sbolling (Mar 15, 2008)

I shoot cheap Federal bulk 550 to a box from Wally World with zero problems.


----------



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the 5.5 contour and love it! I eats the fed 750's and 510's with no problems. I would like to get another buck mark so I can have one with a red dot and one with out. Maybe if there is one at the gun show tomorrow.:smt033


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just bought a Browning Buck Mark Camper Stainless Steel URX MS Ultragrip RX Pro 5 1/2" from Academy today.

It was on sale for $299 and I'd just seen the same gun at Cabela's for $399. I also saw the same gun at Bass Pro for $349.

They had several brands of .22 auto's - I narrowed it down to the Ruger Mark III 22/45 or the Buck Mark.

Both are nice guns but I owned a Ruger Mark II years ago and it was a bear to strip down and clean. With the Mark III they have fixed several things that needed changing, but not the strip down.

So I ended up buying the Buck Mark - I can't wait to shoot it.

:smt1099


----------

